
Pepper Spray Sales Soar on Amazon - juokaz
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-01/amazon-shoppers-snatch-up-pepper-spray-as-u-s-protests-continue
======
Reedx
Also guns. Big jump in their stocks today.

[https://www.wsj.com/articles/gun-stocks-surge-past-
broader-m...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/gun-stocks-surge-past-broader-
market-11591038711)

~~~
hanoz
When gun stocks are the market's biggest risers, that really should be telling
you something about the prospects for the rest of it. You'd have thought.

~~~
MattGaiser
Gun stocks usually rise during periods of unrest/violence/mass shootings.

------
mrbonner
is it really that surprised? After the riots/lootings in my metropolitan and
has spread to my near by suburban areas, I am seriously thinking about buying
a few hundred rounds of ammunition now.

------
EGreg
Can you imagine Pepper Spray is illegal in NYC? It’s better than a gun because
it’s non-lethal in the vast majority of cases, so you won’t need to hesitate,
plus you don’t have to aim so much, can hit multiple assailants.

I advocate pepper spray for all instead of guns.

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
While you're right on those accounts, it does have some disadvantages - it
tends to fill a room, and has a much higher chance of catching bystanders, so
you can't use without any forethought. That being said, you also don't kill
them when that happens.

~~~
throwawaysea
There's also pepper gel, which more accurately disables a target rather than
spray: [https://www.amazon.com/SABRE-Red-Pepper-Gel-
Strength/dp/B004...](https://www.amazon.com/SABRE-Red-Pepper-Gel-
Strength/dp/B004NKSPR8)

~~~
snazz
Yes. Pepper gel is much nicer to use. At the other extreme, bear spray covers
a huge area (and comes in a huge can).

